# Seeking some advice..



## kamaraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all







I just need some advice or thoughts/opinions from other women who suffer IBS. For just over 5 years now I have had huge problems with pain in my ovary/uterus area. I have been to 3 different local gps and 2 different gyno's about the pain. As time goes on its is getting stronger and much more frequent. First they decided endometriosis, tried 3 differnt pills that stop ovulating which should stop the pain, nothing. So then they decided I had endometriosis. I had laproscopic surgery, novasure ablation and tubal litigation. No endo was found and the pain is still here, worse now because of the ablation. The drs are now saying IBS. I have done a fair bit of reading on IBS and have from what I read and understand the pain is in the stomach more than in my pelvic region. I also know what gas pains feel like and this is nothing compared to what pain I have. I have had more ultrasounds and blood test and now waiting to go and get the results for them. My bowel movements to me are normal, when I say normal I beleive that they have not changed and for my body and what I am used to they are fine. When I do get these cramping pains it does hurt to pass a bowel movement but it feels more like when its lower it is pushing against something, i do get severe swelling when I am cramping so that may be the pushing feeling I get. Passing a bowel movement does not stop the pain I just have to wait 2-5 days for it to go. Is there anybody at all that has these type pains in that area that does have IBS?? I am confused because like I say my pain seems more to be the ovaries uterus more than my bowel/stomach. I am sick of living in pain and the drs not really knowing which way to go. Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> from what I read and understand the pain is in the stomach more than in my pelvic region.


No, not true. It can be anywhere in the abdomen. IBS happens in the colon... which goes all the way around one's abdomen. And there is also referred pain in IBS.


> i do get severe swelling when I am cramping


That isn't swelling, it is bloating hon. Try using an anti-gas med (active ingredient should be simethicone) WITH your meals. And some say digestive enzymes can really help with bloating.Also you might try to pay attention to when the bloating occurs... like after what meals with what foods... or is it worse at certain times of the month?? etc. Look for patterns. For ex.: Some folks do discover that 6 smaller meals a day are better than 3 large ones.


> Is there anybody at all that has these type pains in that area that does have IBS??


Many IBS'ers have it.It sounds like your Dr's have done plenty of diagnostics. So perhaps ask them for an anti-spasmodic med to take before meals???


----------



## kamaraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Thankyou BQI did reply but got an error page and it didnt post :/. I have taken an antispasmodic medication and it did nothing. Like I say I know what gas pains feel like and this isnt like it at all. I do get bloating, this I know cause my weight can jump up to 4 kilos overnight and it sucks!! I have had a blood test to see if I have inflamation markers or something, just waiting on that. My diet is the same all the time very bland Im a fussy eater so i dont like a lot of things, the only thing I have noticed to set it of is hard physical work ie chopping wood mowing lawns, anything that I guess use the abdo muscles. I have looked at what sets it off but it varies all the time, biggest thing is I dont eat when im in pain, medication to dull it and just a general down in the dumps mood about it puts me off my food, but it still hurts. I think the dr is going to send me for a colonoscopy, I had the pre meds for it when I had surgery but they never did one, im assuming because they never found endo which is what they were looking for. Thankyou for that info though Im off to do a bit more reading and see if there is any other links.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well it certainly couldn't hurt to try the anti-gas meds in case, would it?A colonoscopy may be very definitive for you... so yeah that sounds like a logical next step.Yes look into other things! Keep us posted!


----------

